# Nitrobooster Bug?



## Snowhawk (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich hab zur Zeit das Problem, dass ich die Nitrobooster aus irgendeinem Grund nicht auf meine Stiefel kriege (346 heroic).
An was kann das liegen? Verhindert die schon vorhandene Verzauberung den Nitroboost? Sollte doch einfach überschrieben werden?

Auf was muss ich sonst achten?

Hat sonst noch wer das Problem?


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (13. Januar 2011)

Die kannst du seit neustem nur noch auf den Gürtel montieren - dolle Logik, ist aber so.

^^


----------



## Kalaida (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

das Problem ist, dass Blizzard diese Verzauberung verändert aber den Tooltip dafür noch nicht angepasst hat.
Nitrobooster ist nun eine Verzauberung für den Gürtel, nicht mehr für die Stiefel^^


----------



## Snowhawk (13. Januar 2011)

FU ^^

zerstörts mir beim Gürtel etwas? Also zusatzsockelplatz oder so?


----------



## Throgan (13. Januar 2011)

Nein,
alles Ingi Gadgets funktionieren zusammen mit VZ, zusatzsockeln und Gürtelschnallen =)


----------



## Kalaida (13. Januar 2011)

Da kann ich dich beruhigen: es zerstört und überschreibt auch beim Gürtel nichts. Musst also keine Angst um deinen Zusatz-Sockelplatz haben^^


----------



## Russelkurt (13. Januar 2011)

nur die fehlzündungen von zeit zu zeit sind nervig. die hauen einen so hoch... da zündet zwar automatisch ein fallschirm, der hält aber nur 10 sek. und das kann zu wenig sein, wenn man im freien explodiert. da sollte man den umhang-fallschirm bereithalten.


----------



## campino76 (13. Januar 2011)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> nur die fehlzündungen von zeit zu zeit sind nervig. die hauen einen so hoch... da zündet zwar automatisch ein fallschirm, der hält aber nur 10 sek. und das kann zu wenig sein, wenn man im freien explodiert. da sollte man den umhang-fallschirm bereithalten.



und - ich bilde mir ein - in räumen zündet der fallschirm auch nicht. war mal grim batol und wollt beim endboss mit nitrobooster schnell an ein add ran. wurde dann aber hochgeschossen, fiel ohne fallschirm zu boden und war tot -.-


----------



## bakkax (13. Januar 2011)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> nur die fehlzündungen von zeit zu zeit sind nervig. die hauen einen so hoch... da zündet zwar automatisch ein fallschirm, der hält aber nur 10 sek. und das kann zu wenig sein, wenn man im freien explodiert. da sollte man den umhang-fallschirm bereithalten.



Gut dass ich mit meinem Schurken die Fallen-Glyphe hab


----------



## campino76 (13. Januar 2011)

bakkax schrieb:


> Gut dass ich mit meinem Schurken die Fallen-Glyphe hab



die fall-glyphe hat mir auch nicht den arsch gerettet..


----------



## Alpax (13. Januar 2011)

Mich nervt halt folgendes:

Wenn ich irgendwo langlaufe ... und so zwischendurch Nitroboost zünde ... nur weil mir halt langweilig is oder so .... funktionierts eigentlich immer

ABER

Wenn ich im PVP oder PVE die funktion dringt brauche ... dann failts fast jedesmal -.-


----------



## osamne (28. Februar 2011)

murphys law!

Du stehst auch immer in der längsten Schlange im Supermarkt oder?


----------



## Captn.Pwn (28. Februar 2011)

der nitrobooster kann failen?
eines der besten ingi gadgets zerstört... super
der war zu wotlk so imba und jetzt war ich extra deswegen wieder am hochskillen


----------



## Theopa (1. März 2011)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> der nitrobooster kann failen?
> eines der besten ingi gadgets zerstört... super
> der war zu wotlk so imba und jetzt war ich extra deswegen wieder am hochskillen



Failt sogar extrem böse^^

Entweder fliegst du nach oben und stirbst (ohne Fallschirm etc.) am Fallschaden oder du bekommst nen Dot der richtig gut Schaden an dir macht (VIEL Schaden!)


----------

